
Show HN: React-mvi Minimal framework for react and rxjs. Now production ready - brn27
https://github.com/brn/react-mvi
======
romanovcode
I'm sorry but 0.3.4 is _not_ production ready version number.

~~~
dvdhnt
What about React 0.14 before it bumped to v15.0 or Node 0.10 before it merged
with io.js?

1\.
[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/03/29/react-v0.14...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2016/03/29/react-v0.14.8.html)

2\.
[https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v0.10.36/](https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v0.10.36/)

